# Bmw M1



## bimmerE36freak (Oct 18, 2007)

Man this thing was ugly. Glad they stopped making this piece of junk.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Thank you for your input.Have you ever seen one in person?In the context of its period she was and is attractive.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Don't feed the trolls...


----------



## E30beirutsy (Oct 19, 2007)

Ew...


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

He's probably a closet Mustang fan.


----------



## bimmerE36freak (Oct 18, 2007)

hell no, i just dont think they shoudl have made it. you read up on it's history and you will understand. should have saved the m badge on the 1 for the E87


----------



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

bimmerE36freak said:


> Man this thing was ugly. Glad they stopped making this piece of junk.


Life is like a bowl of mixed nuts. If you cant tell the difference between the peanuts and the cashews, eat the peanuts and leave the cashews for people that know the difference.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

bimmerE36freak said:


> Man this thing was ugly. Glad they stopped making this piece of junk.


I wish I had one.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

bimmerE36freak said:


> should have saved the m badge on the 1 for the E87


:rofl:

Umm...no.


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

i rekon the m1 is awsome!
I would kill for one. Look at it! especially in the racing liviries and body kit.
*droooool* u should hear one too!


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Dude,,, come on ..*

You gotta appreciate it for what it is. A piece of BMW history.


----------



## SchwarzeEwigkt (Aug 31, 2007)

[Elwood Blues]You don't like it?[/Elwood Blues]

Yeah, how about any of this stuff?

Giorgetto Giugiaro is a genius. He's designed some of the most notable cars in history.

Short List:








Ferrari 250GT Bertone









Detomaso Mangusta









BMW M1









Maserati Quattroporte









Maserati Merak









Lotus Esprit









Volkswagen Rabbit









DeLorean DMC-12









Lancia Delta

I mean, come on! I haven't even gotten to 1990 yet! Giugiaro is *far* cooler than you.


----------



## BIMMER FAN (Nov 4, 2007)

I would not call an BMW M1 Junk it has an historical signficance. It is the only mid engine BMW ever produced first intro was in 1978 and ended in 1981. Ithink the design needes getting some used to but i date to call it ugly. bold is more like it, its mid 3.5 liter engine produced about 277 hp. it went o-60 in 6.2 sconds and top sped was 160 mph..
john


----------



## tedm (Jul 14, 2007)

bimmerE36freak said:


> hell no, i just dont think they shoudl have made it. you read up on it's history and you will understand. should have saved the m badge on the 1 for the E87


I am very familiar with the M1's history... and I don't understand why it shouldn't have been built.  No, it wasn't very successful as a race car. That was due mainly to the fact that Group rules on homologation were changed as soon as it came to the track, so it wasn't eligible to race until three years later. By that time, it was an antique compared to the competition. The engine used in the car was the foundation for the powerplant put in the first M5, among many other technologies developed and integrated into future BMW's (like your E36, my E39, and the upcoming E87). The car was a hand-built supercar of impeccable quality in an era when most manufacturers were really slipping in quality and performance. You'd know if you ever drove an 80ish Ferrari, Maserati, Jaguar, and don't forget about America's pride and joy, the Corvette. MB and BMW were two of the few manufacturers that actually had their **** together back then. Why you picked that pic to post is beyond me... agreed, that car pictured isn't necessarily attractive, but plunder a bit more and you'll find many pictures of the car in it's glory. It really was (and is) a good looking car. I noticed that you've posted four times so far... I hope the other three posts weren't as thoughtless as this one. You won't make many friends on a BMW forum by calling the M1 a "piece of junk." :slap:


----------



## geegee (Jun 17, 2005)

I love that car,a friend of mine has one the same color.Great ride.If you ever saw one in person,I am sure you would change your opinion


----------



## Soviet1942 (Sep 23, 2007)

I actually really like it. I wish I had one.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)




----------



## odin328 (Nov 2, 2007)

the m1 was almost the perfect car. It was styled by italians and engineered and built by germans. beautiful and well built. I would love to own one.


----------



## Devin M. (Jan 14, 2008)

hey considering the year that car was made, it's amazing. Don't knock it just cause you like the newer models.


----------



## tome (Mar 11, 2005)

Cliff said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Umm...no.


Great pic Cliff! Corkscrew at Laguna?

Cheers


----------

